# Happy Valentines Day



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day everyone, I hope everyone has a fantastic day 

If you would like some music to set the mood, click the link...

YouTube - loving you minnie riperton

*nikki2009*

babe i love you more and more each day you make my life complete
your cute 
your sexy
your funny
your there for me
your my everything

you have my heart always and forever

love you loads

x x x x x x x x x

*Dear $hAzZa,*

You might not be around much anymore, but I miss you and your lovely posts. You always put a smile on my face. This place isn't as nice without you. Love and kisses to you on Valentines day :001_wub:

*Amethyst*

Happy Valentines day you saucy little minx. Your passion makes me get all hot under the collar.

Hope someone makes you feel the same way this Valentines Day. xxx

*billyboysmammy*

you're missed very much,
I've not be lucky enough yet to feel your touch*.

We need you back here to keep us in line
But what I really want this Valentines day is for you to be mine!

*or a hug in real life as the case may be

*bigdaddy*

I love you loads and thank you so much for being there for me over the last 8 years and cant wait for the rest of our lives 2gether xxx

*Aurelia*,

You are such a kind, warm hearted and generous person, so willing to help out anyone who needs it, so just a message to say how great you are!

*TDM, Srhdufe, Purple Crow, Niki & all other small furry folk,*

Thank you for all of your help, and thank you for making the Small Animal section bloody hilarious!!! Hearts and love to you all.

*Bullet, Borderer, Yorkshire Rose, Chillinator, DK Dream, Jamie (x2!) and Hawksport, (and any other fellas I missed)*

Purely because you are the only blokes that I know on here, valentines kisses to you all!!! You all make me laugh so much, and I am glad you are here to keep the girls in line!!!

*Westie*

Your a star on a dark night

*Tashi*

Your like a red rose on a cloudy day


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Wheres my name in that list :lol::lol:


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Bandy*

I love you more then life

*Bandy*

Am gonna screw you senseless

*Canuckjill*

your gentle spirit is a treasure

*Patterdale lover*

I care

*Patterdalelover*

You are much loved

*Metame*

C'mere and give us a big smacker and a hug!...but no tongues please, we're British :001_tt2:

*DallyBanjo*

I reaaaaally truly adore you :001_wub: So I know you won't mind if I steal Tango! Lol :arf:

*Shetlandlover*

You have been a great friend to me not only on here but outside aswell Make me laugh and cheer me up so thank you!! You're a star!

*Waterlily*

Helped me out alot recently! I love your personality and the way you just say it how it is! Very level headed and down to earth lady.

*Gillieworm*

Such a fab help and a great person! With lovely doggies

*Goldenshadow*

You're awesome!! Great laugh and nice to talk to!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

ahhhhh what a nice happy thread


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

It's not valentines day yet......


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*JJAK*

You're so nice you make me laugh you're just overall a awesome person to know 

*Borderer*

 Happy valentine's Day to a generous man,

With very big heart

And a very big gun.....:thumbup:

*davidc*

You are the sunshine of my life...
Thank you for loving me so well...


Yours forever, Ebony...

*Danielled*

Your smile lights up the room it's true,
Your personality shines,
So this poem is for you
Will you be my Valentine?

*Poohdog, Hawksport, Zaros*

Spreading some Happy Valentines day wishes, from ?

*Chez87*

If I were a boy I'd make you my girl (stuff your fella :lol. Your sweet and kind, and I bet you've got a fab behind 

*Chillinator*

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue

You're a little cutie
What's a girl to do? :scared:

*Dearest Dally Banjo*

You stick my head like the old advert for Um-bongo. You sweet like sugar and have a heart of pure gold.

Happy Valentines Day Mrs Spots! :001_wub:

*dougal22*

Your heart ain't frugal, it's a generous as your soul. Happy V Day snuggle bum 

*hobbs2004*

with a heart like yours I'm surprised you don't have men knocking down your door to compete for your heart.
Happy Valentines day.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

this thread is making me smile!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i don't have one  i feel so unloved

just kidding 

happy valentines :thumbup:


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*JJAK*

your a lovely person and a laugh

*Metame*

you are special so shut up

*catseyes*

your a faithful friend

*welshie*

you bring a smile on a tearful day

*kittykat*

your a valuable friend

*poohdog*

your a great friend thanks for been there

*mark*

thanks for the forum

*mumof6*

your not alone even if ya feel it

*Bird*

you have an air of gentleness

*Bandy*

your my soulmate..........see pf I do have a soul


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Ohhh who would have thought being mentioned in something like this would bring tears to my eyes?!  

Can we still send the messages? I was going to do mine tonight...


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Waterlily*

To the sweetest, kindest woman I've ever had the pleasure of loving. 
Happy Valentines day, sweetheart.

Hope your day is as wonderful for you as you have been for me.

:001_wub::001_wub:

*lil_muppet*

Thanks for spending time with me, I really enjoy your.....cooking  Your a wonderful person with many talents   

*srhdufe*

I'm the man of your dreams. Come find me! I am just around the corner...

*Hobbs*

I am starving for your love...But the cat is full thanks!

*Buffie*

youz wikid coz an Iz luvz ya ta bitzez

*Poohdog*

You are the mad in my dreams....

*davidc*

Thank you for being a great friend. The answer is yes.

*Danielled*

youre a genuine star and pet forums is a better place with you here, hope you have a fantastic valentines day xx.

*Gr33neyes*

this valentine day is a special one for you because youre only surrounded by genuine loving people and thats exactly what you deserve, have a good one, Happy valentines day xx

*Srhdufe*

hope today is the best valentines day ever for you and the start of something good for you, things have a way of working themselves out, happy valentines day xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well there's some popular peeps on here.. and it looks like the start of some romances.. :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well there's some popular peeps on here.. and it looks like the start of some romances.. :thumbup:


lovely isn't it :thumbup::thumbup:

see we got loads of mentions :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

im happy now!!!!


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Jamie*

First of all... Thank you! I really enjoy spending time with you! And im glad you enjoy my cooking...amoung other things i hope 

Your sense of humour is brilliant! but your also the perfect gentleman! i have no complaints in any respect! 

Thank you for reading! 

*momentofmadness*

Love you for exports to the Island. Got a teddy to share if we get lonely  x

*Maiacam*

being a sweetheart must come naturally to you. I hope the man in your life makes today a heart felt one for you xxxx.

*metame*

what can I say? Except that I hope you have a very special day. :001_wub:

*Sorcha*

I hope you have a wonderful Valentines day and that your husband makes you feel all mushy inside today. :001_wub:

*Sparkles87*

I wish I was William so I could get lots of cuddles and kisses from you today. Puuurrrr Puuurrrr.

*Tje*

It doesn't matter that you're not here, I still wish you were one of my Valentines this year :001_wub:

*cutikiaro*

your a charm and lovely

*noushka*

dont ever change............cept ya undies

*miss shelley and jbda*

your an awesome couple

*bordie*

your the life of pf


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well there's some popular peeps on here.. and it looks like the start of some romances.. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

YouTube - Love Is In The Air John Paul Young education.VOB


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww Im loving this thread


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Katie2000*

you're sweet - can I rub noses with you??? xx

*Westie-Ma*

please stop banning me from your life...:cryin: come tickle my tummy instead :laugh: Wet kisses & lol xx

*CAsterbury*

I love your big heart. A special smakeroo coming your way today xx

*suzy93074*

what can I say your just the nicest person

*Biker cc*

your a true lady

*cheekyscrip*

your humour is contagious

*chillinator*

your make me proud of you

*clairelouise*

you are a valued member

*Dkdream*

I hope you get to read this message, you are always there for everyone else and have such a huge heart, hope you have an amazing valentines day xx

*Waterlilly*

you make me laugh more than anyone else on this forum, never change will you, happy valentines day xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a lovely thread.


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Happysaz*

you are a wonderful person who always says what she thinks and isnt scared to do so, keep posting your lovely piccies, happy valentines day xx

*Sarah+hammies*

You might not post loads but what you do is always worth reading and you always find time to comment on the important threads, have a great valentines day xx

*Paws and Claws*

you are a wonderful pf member and never post anything that isnt really important to you, you are never afraid of speaking your mind if it affects an animals welfare and you dont brag about the wonderful things you do for the pound dogs, hope you have a fantastic valentines day xx

*Niki87*

you are an animal hero, those ratties and rabbits would be lucky to be alive if you hadnt cared enough to go out of your way to save them, I hope you get totally spoiled this valentines day because you well and truelly deserve it xx

*Zany Toon*

I know youre having computer problems but I hope you get on to celebrate valentines day with us, I miss you mate, have a fantastic day anyway xx

*reido*

gizza snog! 
thank you for being there to listen to me and cheer me up your pretty amazing

*firesiamese kitty*

where the hell are ya

*free spirit*

you were the first to welcome me and are a special friend

*hawksport*

your calmness on here is honourable

*hobbs2004*

your just a pussy cat


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Omg I got mentioned twice :scared: Wasn't expecting that!

Tehe such a great thread, making me smile loads! 

Thank you people who gave me a valentines and thank you to everyone for this lovely thread! :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Valentines Fairy said:


> *srhdufe*
> 
> I'm the man of your dreams. Come find me! I am just around the corner...
> 
> ...


:eek6: :blushing:

Never expected one valentines this year, let alone two!  :thumbup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> This is a lovely thread.


It is. lol The Valentine's Fairy is a great idea.:thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Valentines Fairy said:


> *miss shelley and jbda*
> 
> your an awesome couple


Thank you  That made me smile xx


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*hobo99*

have always respected you, your lovely

*janice199*

your the coolest granny

*mese*

just think your sweet

*momentofmadness*

chin up

*Vickie1985*

your just brilliant, you make me laugh so much and cheer me up. I love our little chats. thank you for being you 
xxx

*Hawksport*

Thankyou for all the help youve ever given us. Your a fantastic bloke, brilliant to be around. One of a kind :thumbup:

*Stephen&dogs*

You put me in stitches. Your absolutely amazing you know how to put a smile on my face in seconds. Your one of a kind, a brilliant friend to have.

*Snoopydo*

At first i didnt know how to take you it took me a long while to 'get' you but know i know your a fantastic woman. Your full of usefull info and always know what just to say to help in all situations. i hope we have a long and prosperous friendship 

*Dobermum*

You seem to have dissapeared off the face of the earth. If you ever get chance to read this i just want you to know i miss you. Your virtually family to me, you know exacally what to say to make everything ok. You gave me months and months of good chats, laughs and photo entertainment.

*Jon BDA*

Thank you for the way you cared for me without complaint, despite working 12 hours a day on top.

Love you loads xxxxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Such a sweet thread, little lovebirds on here :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lovely thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Waterlilly*

Thank you for the endless giggles! Love ya! Ya knob 

*simplysardonic*

you owe me some undies for making me pee myself all year

*owieprone*

your such a cool chick

*piggybaker*

you are a lovely lady am proud to know you

*rainybow*

have so much respect for you

*starlite*

thanks for the laughs

*paddyjulie*

:lol: you are a right laff.. And dont worry bout them rats... 

*Hawksport*

Your always there when needed.. Thankyou.. x

*Bordie, waterlily*

My laughter lines have increased loads cause of you.. x

*Danielle*

Petforum wouldn't be the same without you.. And everyone else.. Love to ya all people.... xxx


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Chillinator*

You've been amazing help to me over the past year (or longer!) and I wouldn't be as knowledgeable without you. I'm sure you underestimate how fantastic you are, so don't because you're amazing! You're easy to talk to and put a smile on my face when we chat, you deserve all the best this Valentine's and I hope you get it - even if you're over in California right now!

Happy Valentine's xx


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Too all my furries.. Rats dogs hammies.. oh and that blinkin fish..:lol:*

Just wana say love ya all.. I know I know.. they can't read right.. But hey.. isn't this thread about spreading the love all round.. 

And Im in the mood for spreading it..  :thumbsup:

*thedogsmother*

Thank you for always being there. Happy valentines day xx

*Bordie*

:001_wub: :drool: Happy valentines day xx

*Bullet*

Buzzzzzzzzzzz 

*nikki2009*

I saw your picture and my heart skipped a beat my god your pretty


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*classixuk*

You light up my day when you are on the forum.
Please,dont be s stranger..BIG HUGS :001_wub:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Geee... Wonder who mine could be from....  x


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My valentines was OH saying 'happy valentines i'll forget about it tomorrow' and then 'oh and happy anniversary for tuesday, i won't remeber that either'!! 

Who's a lucky girl huh?


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> My valentines was OH saying 'happy valentines i'll forget about it tomorrow' and then 'oh and happy anniversary for tuesday, i won't remeber that either'!!
> 
> Who's a lucky girl huh?


:lol: that is a classic!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> :lol: that is a classic!


What a catch eh?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Valentines Fairy said:


> *TDM, Srhdufe, Purple Crow, Niki & all other small furry folk,*
> 
> Thank you for all of your help, and thank you for making the Small Animal section bloody hilarious!!! Hearts and love to you all.


:lol: I'd not seen this one :blushing: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Smudge2009*

Your a lovely person, have a wonderful day 

*Inca's mum*

Happy valentines day x

*Welshcrazy*

You come accross as such a nice person, have a wonderful day, you deserve it 

*Rockromantic*

Hope you have a wonderful day with your OH 

*Deb53*

Happy valentines day  hope it's a good one 

*Thedogsmother*

Have a lovely day today! Thank you for all your help and being a lovely friend... even when i talk too much!
You give so much and help everyone on the forum so i hope u have the day u deserve today!  Hugs xxx


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

at least i got 1 :thumbup: thats good


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I got 2 mentions...woop!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I got 2 mentions...woop!


tart....:lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> tart....:lol:


Hey the only thing coming through my letterbox tomorrow will be tumbleweed! :lol: So I'll take all I can get! :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> at least i got 1 :thumbup: thats good


i got one to :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy valentines everyone 

Have just exchanged our presents as we both working tomorrow. 

I have been spoilt. :thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Happy valentines everyone
> 
> Have just exchanged our presents as we both working tomorrow.
> 
> I have been spoilt. :thumbup:


what did you get?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Hey the only thing coming through my letterbox tomorrow will be tumbleweed! :lol: So I'll take all I can get! :lol:


ROFL.. Love it.. Ah well I think you ate all the cakes already.. :lol:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

aww this is lovely:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> what did you get?


well i had a gorgeous huge card with WIFE on which is really weird as we only got married in september so its our first valentines as a married couple. :thumbup:

A perfume set with body lotion. Ghost Luminous its called. A red rose, a love stone and now for the rude pressies!! :lol::lol: some body pens (chocolate and strawberry flavour) and a bell with "ring for sex on it!! :lol::lol::lol:

Sorry if that was too much information!! :scared::scared:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Happy valentines everyone
> 
> Have just exchanged our presents as we both working tomorrow.
> 
> I have been spoilt. :thumbup:


i had all my presents early  it's lovely bein spoilt


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

So come on... Own up... Who's the person that lives round the corner then????

PM ME


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> well i had a gorgeous huge card with WIFE on which is really weird as we only got married in september so its our first valentines as a married couple. :thumbup:
> 
> A perfume set with body lotion. Ghost Luminous its called. A red rose, a love stone and now for the rude pressies!! :lol::lol: some body pens (chocolate and strawberry flavour) and a bell with "ring for sex on it!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sorry if that was too much information!! :scared::scared:


where did he get the pens from they sound like fun and i gotta get me one of them bells:lol::thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i had a book on chickens which is what i asked so well pleased with that :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> where did he get the pens from they sound like fun and i gotta get me one of them bells:lol::thumbup:


Clintons cards!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> where did he get the pens from they sound like fun and i gotta get me one of them bells:lol::thumbup:


why dont ya get yaself one of them thongs.. that say.. press this spot for action... :lol:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks i no where im going in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*To Every Member on Petforums*

thank you all for your advice , humour and intelligence .... you have no idea how much you have all helped me , I've learnt so much and laughed so much since joining this site , Happy Valentines day to you all!!!!!!

love sophie

(senders name added with senders permission )


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

i just wanna say thankyou to the two people who sent mine would love to know who wrote about my pic ????????????
pm who ever it is its gonna bug me now lmao :lol:
it brightened up my day :thumbup:


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I got one, that's something :laugh: Happy Valentine's Day then everybody!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! i got one   *does a little jig*

Thankyou whoever sent that, its really put a big goofy grin on my face 

I love this thread it is such a happy feel good thread :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! i got one   *does a little jig*
> 
> Thankyou whoever sent that, its really put a big goofy grin on my face
> 
> I love this thread it is such a happy feel good thread :thumbup:


It is a lovely thread isn't it. We need this sort of thread on pf.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah we definitely need something happy like this to keep us all cheery


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Yeah we definitely need something happy like this to keep us all cheery


I'm loving this thread.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Great feel-good thread! Bump :thumbup:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Valentines Day xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

happy Valentines Day


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Happy Valentines day


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I hate this thread.


I know no one like me ,but why have a special day to prove it......................

........................Oh well I'll get over it. :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks to the noodles that mentioned me  spose ya all a bit of alright  and to one in particular, this is for you :001_wub: 


to the lovely people not mentioned here your all special and this is gay as f*ck but its for all of pf :thumbup:



:scared:
:lol:

not really


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy Valentines day! xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Valentines everyone


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So now my girl came from school with cards and prezzies:scared:...but she is 7! happy as can be...


What will happen when she is 17 ?


Not that I mind a self-made lil card..but I find parents- bought prezzies and big, expensive cards a bit OTT...???
Fairy - what do you think?


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Can someone send me a valentines message,please,even out of sympathy,I feel left out.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a lovely thread! Thank you very much to the kind soul who gave me a mention  :001_wub:

Are there any more messages to come Valentine Fairy?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> This is a lovely thread! Thank you very much to the kind soul who gave me a mention  :001_wub:
> 
> Are there any more messages to come Valentine Fairy?


Has the Valentines messenger gone into hiding now Aurelia? x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Awww, I got a message 

Thank you valentine Fairy :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Valentines Fairy said:


> *JJAK*
> 
> your a lovely person and a laugh
> 
> ...


Woop! Woop! I got one, thank you xxxx
By the way WHO are you ?????????????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Can someone send me a valentines message,please,even out of sympathy,I feel left out.


Here's a card for you. Dont worry I havent got one either lolol :lol::lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Has the Valentines messenger gone into hiding now Aurelia? x


I've no idea hun! It's not me you know :lol:

I was asking if there were any more messages to come because ... well she/he should check their PM box


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Rona*

A sensitive soul with a heart of gold. Wishing you a Happy Valentines day xx

*Inca's Mum*

A sweet young lady. I hope you have a Prince Charming to sweep you off your feet today! Happy Valentines day ~x~

*Suewhite*

I sense you're a naughty little minx under that 'white' exterior 

*Sarahdisco*

Night fever, night fev-er we can make some music Happy Valentines day! 

*Danielled*

A sweetheart like you deserves a night in shining armour! Let's hope he's in reach for you this Valentines day!!

*Savahl*

Roses are red
Violets are blue
No one has been as sweet as you!

*Lil Muppet*

Where's my cake? I want a big one shaped like a heart, red buttercream and chocolaty centre. Describes you perfectly 

*Cheekyscrip*

It hasn't gone unnoticed the amount of love you're spreading. Lets hope you get lots of action today amongst your warm bedding 

*Cazza1974*

 Bet you didn't expect this? Keep smiling and work that wiggle 

*suzy93074*

If good hearts were made of pure gold you'd be a very rich lady. Happy Valentines day xxxxxxxxx

*Rainybow*

I'm jealous of all those kiddies that get to share your heart every day. Wishing you a fabulous day today :001_wub:

*DT*

Pyjamas are for old people. Get kinky this Valentines 

*Smudge2009*

Happy Valentines Day from one of your secret admirers :001_wub:

*Metame*

I 'like' you lots, nearly as much as jelly tots.
I wish you would love yourself more babycakes :001_wub:


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Danielled*

On behalf of stray snails and noisy fishes

we would like to send

Valentines best wishes...

*Metame*

Lots of smiles on you lil blue face all year round...xxx

*Mr Giz*

hope you have a wonderful valentines day xx

*Mr Giz*

you get me in a jizzz....:lol:

*Metame*

Happy valentines day xxx You are such a wonderful person, everyday you make me smile, thank you xx

*Waterlily*

Happy Valentines Day Cookie xxx

*Dan*

Hope you had a nice Valentines Day xxx

*Dally Banjo*

This time next year Tango will be living with me. Enjoy him while you can xxxx :lol:

*Tashi*

Thank you for your wisdom xx

*Mr Giz*

England get the grand slam? Don't make me laugh :lol::lol:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What a wonderful thread, special Valentines wishes for the Valentine Fairy, and a big HAPPY VALENTINES TO ALL MEMBERS MODS AND MARK...may everyone have a wonderful day and evening.....Jill


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

mr giz your doing better than me now i have had 1 you got 2:lol::thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What a lovely thread.

Happy valentines day


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*xxx Happy valentines day to the lovely valentines fairy xxx*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

> *Smudge2009*
> 
> Happy Valentines Day from one of your secret admirers :001_wub:


awww thankyou :001_wub: now who are u lol :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> What a wonderful thread, special Valentines wishes for the Valentine Fairy, and a big HAPPY VALENTINES TO ALL MEMBERS MODS AND MARK...may everyone have a wonderful day and evening.....Jill


It is a lovely thread isn't it just what the forum needs.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awwww Lovely thread, thanks to my secret message leavers, sending Rainy Snogs :001_wub: xxx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Valentines Fairy said:


> *Lil Muppet*
> 
> Where's my cake? I want a big one shaped like a heart, red buttercream and chocolaty centre. Describes you perfectly


aww! please let yourself known!


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*zanytoon*

Happy valentines day. Hope all is well at the furry castle! xx

*Aurelia*

Thank you for all the kind words of support. It really does mean a lot

*To my secret admirer..*

Tell me who you are! :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just the update...On my card it was not "ya olde slipper" it was...FROM ya old slipper...OH said he would never dared!!! I recon!!! Beef and pudding went down ok..best wine open...and now we will watch....






...Chelsea match unfortunately..cos my eldest has such puppy eyes..already sitting there kitted in blue..and "olde slipper" asleep with the dog..asleep too...so there is a wine all to myself..cheers to all...


Have a lovely evening...:thumbup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> It is a lovely thread isn't it just what the forum needs.


It is a nice thread, no arguments in it, everybody is getting on.
You have a lot of messages Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

davidc said:


> It is a nice thread, no arguments in it, everybody is getting on.
> You have a lot of messages Danielle.


I know lol.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Here's a card for you. Dont worry I havent got one either lolol :lol::lol:


You have too - check your VM


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> You have too - check your VM


Oops sorry - meant Giz. One on its way to you too :001_wub:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> i just wanna say thankyou to the two people who sent mine would love to know who wrote about my pic ????????????
> pm who ever it is its gonna bug me now lmao :lol:
> it brightened up my day :thumbup:


still waiting to know who it is lol


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i only know who one of mine was from! would love to know who sent the other one!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

lil_muppet said:


> i only know who one of mine was from! would love to know who sent the other one!


same here i know who my first one is but wanna know who the other one is :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Think I know who a few of mine are from.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Think I know who a few of mine are from.


I'm curious now as to who they are from. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

davidc said:


> I'm curious now as to who they are from. lol


I think I know who there'd of mine are from.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Well the tumbleweed came through the letterbox this morning 

At least I got some love in this thread


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> I think I know who there'd of mine are from.


You could pm them to see if you're right, they'd still be anonymous to everyone else, so they may tell you.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Well the tumbleweed came through the letterbox this morning


should have memorised your address but im not that smart! 



Jamie said:


> At least I got some love in this thread


yes you did! and not just from me!! :scared:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

davidc said:


> You could pm them to see if you're right, they'd still be anonymous to everyone else, so they may tell you.


I could but nah lol.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Valentines Fairy said:


> *Inca's Mum*
> 
> A sweet young lady. I hope you have a Prince Charming to sweep you off your feet today! Happy Valentines day ~x~


Aww thanks so much to whoever sent me this, it put such a nice smile on my face! Thank you! It's a shame I didn't though,


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Happy Valentines day all :thumbup:


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

LA LA LA (TWIDDLES THUMPS AND PRACTICES A NOT BOTHERED FACE):cryin::cryin:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

girlyhouse said:


> LA LA LA (TWIDDLES THUMPS AND PRACTICES A NOT BOTHERED FACE):cryin::cryin:


next year im sure you will have loads!

i got nothing through my letterbox today apart from my mobile bill 

dont want to go to bed! it will be cold and empty! :frown:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> next year im sure you will have loads!
> 
> i got nothing through my letterbox today apart from my mobile bill
> 
> *dont want to go to bed! it will be cold and empty*! :frown:


I dont wanna go to bed either, it way be warm but its bloody stinky..... OH is suffering sunday dinner farts again


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I dont wanna go to bed either, it way be warm but its bloody stinky..... OH is suffering sunday dinner farts again


nice


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> nice


I know. He is so proud of them too.


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

*SRHDufe*

you are one of the kindest people I know, and I'm sorry I haven't been there for you lately. I hope your future is brighter and want you to know I love you to bits (not like that you silly woman :lol

*Thedogsmother*

I know you've had your hands full the last few months and I haven't been on much. But I want you to know that your friendship means the world to me and I'd be lost without you!

*ashleighhhhh*

We might not even be in the same country but I have come to consider you a close friend and some one I trust. Hope you had a great day - and remember it's one day closer to your graduation  :lol: :thumbup:

*Valentine's fairy*

loving you to bits for all your hard work!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Valentines Fairy said:


> *SRHDufe*
> 
> you are one of the kindest people I know, and I'm sorry I haven't been there for you lately. I hope your future is brighter and want you to know I love you to bits (not like that you silly woman :lol
> 
> ...


Awwwww. I know who these are from  :thumbup:

Love you too  xx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Who bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz'd me? :001_cool:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Awwwww. I know who these are from  :thumbup:
> 
> Love you too  xx


Paws.. ?.............


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Paws.. ?.............


ZT shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> ZT shhhhhhhhhhhhh


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.. 

Not seen paws much though..


----------



## Valentines Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

Well Valentines Day is drawing to an end
I hope I posted all you asked me to send

I've really enjoyed my time on here
the people of Pet Forums I'll hold dear

You gave your hearts to raise a smile
and this good feeling will last a while

Your wonderful people, you should be proud
I'll be back next year, if I'm allowed

Take care of yourselves

Best wishes

Valentines Fairy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Valentines Fairy said:


> Well Valentines Day is drawing to an end
> I hope I posted all you asked me to send
> 
> I've really enjoyed my time on here
> ...


Okies..

cat lady...  hahah can ya read what a put.. hahahahaha


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Paws.. ?.............


 who me? :lol: x


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm gonna class myself as one of the small furries so that I feel better.

All I got this year. OH paid for dinner but I had to bloody well cook it. I gave him a card, chocolate and made a nice candle lit meal for him.

Ah well. Maybe next year! :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> who me? :lol: x


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx your obviously lurking.. I aint seen ya on FB either..


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Well the tumbleweed came through the letterbox this morning
> 
> At least I got some love in this thread


Didnt even get any love in this thread!! ahaha nevermind, maybe next year!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx your obviously lurking.. I aint seen ya on FB either..


Eh?  Im always on facebook and buzzing around the small fuzzies/rabbit section lol oh bugger hang on.... i change my facebook settings a month ago and deleted people i didnt recognise there name! (privacy thing) i thought u were still on it?!?!?! Will check now! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Eh?  Im always on facebook and buzzing around the small fuzzies/rabbit section lol oh bugger hang on.... i change my facebook settings a month ago and deleted people i didnt recognise there name! (privacy thing) i thought u were still on it?!?!?! Will check now! xx


Yeah I did the same.. But didn't think I saw yourself..


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah I did the same.. But didn't think I saw yourself..


IF ive got the right person ive just sent u another request! :lol: xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> IF ive got the right person ive just sent u another request! :lol: xx


Well I think we both know you have..  :lol: :thumbup:

My gawd im devo'd .. :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> ZT shhhhhhhhhhhhh


I knew you figured it out when you sent all those weird messages on MSN :eek6: I was innocent until I met you :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> I knew you figured it out when you sent all those weird messages on MSN :eek6: I was innocent until I met you :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh wait, were you serious?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

well thats it for another year 

easter next :thumbup:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Id just like to say thankyou to the two people that sent me something,

Now, 
*
OWN UP WHO WAS IT  *

Hope everyone had a lovely valentines


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awww i only just got on....Thanks Sarah for my valentines message  xx

(if it wasnt you, i really do have a secret admirer!) :scared:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I knew you figured it out when you sent all those weird messages on MSN :eek6: I was innocent until I met you :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nah... Your the one that corrupted me! 



thedogsmother said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh wait, were you serious?


:lol: I think your both off your trolleys  ut: :lol:



vickie1985 said:


> awww i only just got on....Thanks Sarah for my valentines message  xx
> 
> (if it wasnt you, i really do have a secret admirer!) :scared:


Wasnt me  :lol:


----------

